# 17" wheel fitment on mk4



## nideckerwrecker (Jul 16, 2006)

is someone running these size wheels on a mk4 (8,5x17 ET25 5x100 and 9,5x17 ET20 5x100)? if so what is the stance like(poked, tucked or just right) and what size tires would you go with? pics would help alot. thanks for all the help


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 17" wheel fitment on mk4 (nideckerwrecker)*

yeah that will look good. 
how low are you? 
how much stretch do you want? do you want the stretch up front equal to the rear?


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 17" wheel fitment on mk4 (audi666)*

17x8 et 20 front 17x9.5 et 15-20 rear cant remember








17x8.5 final et of 8 after 5mm spacer w/ 205/45/17 Falken 512









front 18x8.5 et25 225/40/18








18x8.5 et15 and 18x9.5 et17
215/40/18 and 225/40/18 Falken 512s











_Modified by audi666 at 4:08 PM 3-1-2010_


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 17" wheel fitment on mk4 (nideckerwrecker)*

RS6 reps, 18x8.5" all around final et25 front









18x8.5" et26 front









19x8.5 et25

























f 17x8.5 ET22


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 17" wheel fitment on mk4 (audi666)*

17x8.5 ET17, 17x9.5 ET22. 215/40/17, 215/45/17


----------



## nideckerwrecker (Jul 16, 2006)

i am on fk coils so i can adjust the height. what i want i for the front to sit in the wheel well a little and the rears to poke a little. i don't want to rub in the front at all. will i achieve this with this set up. if not should i switch the fronts to an 17X8 et 25 or will the 17X8.5 et 25 work? i just want to figure out this before i spend the $3000 on the setup


----------



## No post counting (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: 17" wheel fitment on mk4 (audi666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_
18x8.5 et15 and 18x9.5 et17
215/40/18 and 225/40/18 Falken 512s










Hey my car!









_Quote, originally posted by *nideckerwrecker* »_i am on fk coils so i can adjust the height. what i want i for the front to sit in the wheel well a little and the rears to poke a little. i don't want to rub in the front at all. will i achieve this with this set up. if not should i switch the fronts to an 17X8 et 25 or will the 17X8.5 et 25 work? i just want to figure out this before i spend the $3000 on the setup 

As long as you don't hit the coil perch, you should be fine running a 17x8.5 et25. That size will tuck you 10mm more then my car above is. Mine did rub a little when I had the coils all the way down but I raised them up slightly (still tucking tire) and it barely ever rubbed. So you SHOULD be fine but remember, ever tire brand is different so some react to stretch better then others...
Plus consider rolling your fenders, you might be fine, but if you rub the inside of your fender, rolling them will give you almost 1/2" of extra space.
Here is another shot after I raise it up a little:








And the overall stance:










_Modified by No post counting at 4:33 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 17" wheel fitment on mk4 (No post counting)*

new name eh?








i was talking with andrew m. the other day and was trying to help him with his new wheel setup based off your gti.


----------



## No post counting (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: 17" wheel fitment on mk4 (audi666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_new name eh?








i was talking with andrew m. the other day and was trying to help him with his new wheel setup based off your gti. 

Haha yeah, pissed off a couple of the wrong people w/ my old one... And that's cool, if he has any random questions, he's welcome to PM me.
It's great to see my GTI pop up every once in awhile! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 17" wheel fitment on mk4 (No post counting)*

hah alright ill tell him that.
think instead of 9.5 they might get a bit larger haha
any new projects?


----------



## No post counting (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: 17" wheel fitment on mk4 (audi666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_hah alright ill tell him that.
think instead of 9.5 they might get a bit larger haha
any new projects?

Bigger is never a bad thing! hehe
And I just picked up a 95 BMW 540i, it has a 4.0 v8 w/ 293hp and 284tq stock - currently it's a DD, but this spring it's getting all the basics: wheels, coils, software, exhaust and then hopefully by mid summer a 6spd swap. Not exactly sure what direction I'm going w/ it but it will most likely be a drift whore when I'm done!


----------

